# The UKAPS FoF Photo Thread



## Tom (13 Oct 2008)

Post all your pictures of the festival here!     (Please try to limit it to photos only and a small comment for each, rather than clogging up the thread    )


----------



## Tom (13 Oct 2008)

Some of Graeme's tank:


----------



## Thomas McMillan (13 Oct 2008)

Just thought I'd link Superman's photos here too 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/31299133@N ... 937724514/


----------



## Tom (13 Oct 2008)

Good call 

Some more:

The stand




John Starkey posing!




The nanos




















The big tank












and some fish












Tom


----------



## Joecoral (13 Oct 2008)

Clarks seems so transfixed with the big tank he even eats his lunch whilst staring at it!


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Oct 2008)

My go   Still uploading, but heres a few to get started:

The Nanos, with Clark and John admiring:





Tom getting all excited 





The society competiton tank, scaped at around 12am on Friday night:





Start of the main aquascape set up:





Lovely Bee shrimp I managed to "borrow" from Louisa at Snail Shop:





Saturday night curry:


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Oct 2008)

stand looks awesome guys, well done.


----------



## Lozbug (13 Oct 2008)

my turn to share!!

nano's


----------



## Lozbug (13 Oct 2008)

The big tank!!!





































this is where i get my hands wet....


----------



## Superman (13 Oct 2008)

The direct link to my photos are...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/31299133@N ... 4514/show/


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Oct 2008)

A chap on TFF has posted some pics too:

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?sho ... &p=2154815


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Oct 2008)

Looks like it was a great event for UKAPS, congrats guys for the awsome stand, looks so great from the photos, couldn't make it on the Saturday due to work, and since I missed the Demo which I was keen to see didn't make the trip on Sunday.
Well hope next year it can be even better  Any photos of the other stands at the event? would be nice to get a clear picture of what was on offer.


----------



## Lozbug (13 Oct 2008)

the ducks




fancies for sale


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Oct 2008)

Photos on my camera by me and Graeme.






SteveUK



John "The Daddy" Starkey



Graeme



Superman



Tom



Egmel



Me, Tom showed off his 50mm lense so i promptly bought it off of him  



Me and Jazzy Jeff












After my Cal Aqua outlet was broken it was creating sand dunes


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Oct 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Photos on my camera by me and Graeme.
> 
> 
> 
> SteveUK



Hah, I look (even more) like an idiot   That musta' been after the red wine kicked in, honest


----------



## Thomas McMillan (14 Oct 2008)

^ You look like someone famous but I can't think who


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Oct 2008)

Probably Chris Moyles...  I've had that before


----------



## Thomas McMillan (14 Oct 2008)

OMG yeah it is! It was bugging me that I couldn't remember


----------



## Superman (14 Oct 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

>


Omg!


----------



## Superman (14 Oct 2008)

First video...

*Wild Discus*


----------



## Superman (15 Oct 2008)

*Ukaps Stand*


----------



## Themuleous (15 Oct 2008)

Looks like you had fun, sorry I didn't attend, been a bit all over the place recently.

Well done to all involved for keeping up the UKAPS presence and continuing to promote the hobby  no doubt you inspired lots of people to join us.

Sam


----------



## Joecoral (15 Oct 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Probably Chris Moyles...  I've had that before



Theres definately a bit of Eddie Izzard there too. Physically of course, not in the transvestite sense!


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Oct 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> *Ukaps Stand*




get your hands off the tank John


----------



## Joecoral (16 Oct 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They don't call him "Shark" Starkey for nothin!


----------



## John Starkey (20 Oct 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Joecoral, its strange you should call me shark because when i am amongst all my fishing friends i have been called "the shark" for years,when i worked at royal mail i was known as johnny the wop because i have italian blood in me,regards john.


----------



## Dave Spencer (20 Oct 2008)

john starkey said:
			
		

> ....when i worked at royal mail i was known as johnny the wop because i have italian blood in me,regards john.



  That`s a quality name, John. I remember my former station manager who had a stutter. We called him Mickey two times.

Dave.


----------

